
LinkedIn is not a dating site - sytelus
https://www.linkedin.com/pulse/linkedin-dating-site-george-hotz/
======
duxup
I'm not sure what that article is supposed to mean, but certainly I see bits
of other social media norms cross the streams / platforms here and there...it
can be jarring when someone goes full Twitter on LinkedIn or the other way
around.

~~~
sytelus
Context:

Famous hacker George Hotz has this in his LinkedIn profile:

 _UPDATE. LinkedIn is too full of faux career climbers and not enough dating
opportunity. Follow me on Instagram @georgehotz

PLEASE READ PROFILE. While some people use LinkedIn for "networking" and
advertising their "personal brand," I use this site exclusively as a dating
platform. If you are intelligent, attractive, and perhaps a bit out of the
norm, I might be interested. Send me a message and invite me out for a drink!
(and please make it clear you are asking me on a date) All non-dating related
messages will be ignored._

